# /

## Augustin

. 
             ? 
            ?

----------


## .

:-)

   -    !       ,        .

   - , . , ,   -     (5%).
,    (  1998),   ,         ..        .
          .

----------


## Augustin

, , ,      25 ?    . 
  .  2002 .            .          .    . 
           ,         ? 
  ,      .

----------


## .

Augustin, . 280 . 8  :
"         ,         ,      ." -     -  , , .       (&amp;#8470; 44) .     .

    -    ,      ,  -        .
   ,    ,       ,     ,          010  020  2.
     -  &amp;#8470; 03-3-06/2/1599/23-0721  28.05.01.
    .

----------


## Augustin

,  .   . :-)))))
          . 
. 280     . 
 ,                ? 
      .     ? ? 
  . 252-255     .     ? :-)))

----------


## olga2002

- .    28.05.2001 &amp;#8470; 03-3-06/2/1599/23-0721 "         ".

----------


## zlata

[quote:f5863c42ea="Augustin"]. 
             ? 
            ?[/quote:f5863c42ea][b:f5863c42ea]
1.        , .
2.,[/b:f5863c42ea]

----------


## Augustin

,         .

----------


## .

Augustin         ,         ,  . 280    ,           -  ,     . 
  ,   -          ,     ,            - .
    ,            ,     .

Olga2002 ,    :-)

zlata - ,        .   ?

----------


## Augustin

, . 280     ,               .    . :-)))) .

----------


## .

... . 280 . 2  2-:
"       (    )         ,   
,        () ,     ."

  -  ,       ..  !   1    -       :-)

----------

.    .     ugustin- .    -   .    / .   (/, ,  .)    . 
,            .     ""        /     (  05/06),       ..  "" .  ,    -   . 
 ,  25-     ,  2001 .

----------


## .

,    ...    "   -"  "  "...
 ,     ,   &amp;#8470; 44 ()       ,  .  !
 ,         ,   .
 280-                .     -   .   :Frown:

----------


## Augustin

2  25 . 
11. ,        
  ,  ,          
        ,    
  283    ,             ,

()    ,        

          ,   

              ,
    .".

             ?!
  ? :-))

----------


## .

,  -     ,    ,   -   -   :-)
, ,    ,        -  .       280 .     ,        .  -     "  " -          -   .
     -   ""       ,   -     ,    .
 ,    .

----------


## Augustin

,    " ",   "  ".     ? :-)))

----------


## .

?      ? :-))

  (   ) -   -         .

  :
"        ,        , 
      ." (. 300 ).
       .

----------

,     ?

----------


## .

,     -   ,   ,        .   ,    ,          . 

    -      -      .    (  ),     . 280             (   ).
   ,  ... (.  1)

----------


## Ad

,    (1- ),          (       ) -   :       () -   .

            ,   ,           -  ,  . ,    . :idea:

----------


## .

Ad,  .     ,       2  -     ,  -   ,      . ,       ""     (  ),     - .

     ,   -         .

----------


## Ad

...    ,       2  -     ,  -   ... 
[color=blue:a9e7071de7]         -     ? [/color:a9e7071de7]

[color=#444444:a9e7071de7],       ""     (  )... [/color:a9e7071de7][color=blue:a9e7071de7] ? [/color:a9e7071de7]

[color=blue:a9e7071de7],         ?[/color:a9e7071de7]

----------


## .

[quote:39294b478b="Ad"][color=blue:39294b478b]         -     ?[/color:39294b478b][/quote:39294b478b]

         -    ().  -    -      .
       ,    -  . 
 ,     .   /   -        ( -) (.304  .301)    , ,    . 

   ,   ,           .   ,     .  ,          ,   -   .        -   ,       ,       .

----------


## Galka

,      .   ,   .              ,       ?
,         ,  ,                91 .

----------


## Ad

[color=blue:19e7220153]         -    ().  -    -      .
       ,    -  . [/color:19e7220153]

 ,  , ,               -    .           ? -        -     /        .

         . 3) . 2 . 303  -        ,     ,      ,   "" .

     ,  304,           ""  ,      - 280 - ,    ,          ""  .     -  ,    ""      ,   .

   ,      ""  ""  ?

----------


## Galka

.    .     .    .    .        ,   ,     .       ,          .    ,     02     140.     ().     180.           120  05.      180 .  ,              .    ....

----------


## Ad

,             ?-     ,   ,          05,      .  :Embarrassment: 

 -      :Wink:

----------


## Galka

???       ( 91 ).       ,           ...   ? :Confused:

----------


## .

,   ,          ,      ,     . 
            ,         . 280  . 
  ,     -  ,     ,      - . ,   ,  ....       .
  -   .

,  ,    -    ?     -  ( ),   ,   .       .    ( )  ,    ,   ( - ).

    -       -          ((

----------


## ToT

, 
!    ?

----------

,   ,      !
         ,            2 .

----------


## .

,   !       ,     . Sorry.      ,    "    "  "    ". .8 . 280      :-(
  ,   ,       .

----------

.
 , ,   Augustin-,     25       57-.

   .1 .274    _  ,      247_.
 .15   . ,  _            280..._.   ,     **  ..
 247 ,    _ ,     ,      _ 

 , , **       ..,      .8 .280   ,  ..252-255.

     57-,       .2 .274,    : _     ()  ,                ._

Augustin,   ?

----------


## .

,       , ,   ,   57-.  ,       -  :-)
              ,     .   ,           .
, ,    57-,    .

----------

> ...     ...


,     ...  .              252-255       . ?



> ...,   ,   57-


  57-,     ,  _  ()_.  ?



> 


,  ,   , ,    .

----------


## Galka

,    ,             (    ).   280            .  ,            ,     , ..        .          .
       ( 02),             ,    .   ,            .
  140       . ,   ,  .  .8  274. 
	8.  ,    ()     -    ,      ,  ,      ,   ,    ()      .
,   140  .
  180        .
,       ,             . 
 ..    ...

----------


## .

,       ( ,  , ),     .
    ,       ,            .   -.     ,     (   . 247)   ""      .     ,   :
 -      .. ;
 -   -  ,          ;
 -                  ( ).
 .  ( )  11  2002                .     . 
            .           ,         ,      ,  ,         .
  ,   ,       ,    .

----------

Galka
     , .



> ,


 ,  .  :Smilie: 



> 140       . ,   ,  .  .8  274ʅ


 ** , ..    .53  **   ,       .
             ? , .
           .., ,   .
.8 .280,   ,             . .

,      ,   ,      (  -     :Frown: ).    ,           ,   . ,    ,           .

----------


## .

4
       :
.  ".   " -          . 300 :-)    -      -    .

----------

,  .         ,     ,           .


 -        .   ( )  ,             .
 ,             .  :Frown: 

    ,   ?  ,    .  :Smilie:  .
    -        :
1.  
2.   - .

----------


## Galka

.8  280 :

	8.          ,         ,      .    (      ,   )        ,      ,         ,       .

-     .      !!!

  .    .            ,            .         ...
      ,     ...
      (   ),     .

----------

Galka
  ,   ,      :Wink: 
         .. -       ...      ,          .53   .
    ?

          (       ,     ):
1.    ,         .8 .274.
2.    ,         .

   ,     .

----------


## Augustin

.  !
  6   .  : "             "? 
  : . 
,   ( )  
        . . 
 !  ,     . :-)))))
    ,   . 
.

----------

Augustin, .

----------


## Galka

,       .
      , .     (.8. .280 ).
       ,   ,  .8 .274  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## .

Augustin,      -           ?     !  , -,   ,      ! :-)

----------

,          . ,    ,     .  :Big Grin: 
 ,    ,   ,         .
, .




                    26  2002 . N 04-02-06/2/61


	        .
	 249 "  "    ,              (, )   ,    ,     .
	       ,       (, )   ,     ()  .
	  .38     ,         ,     .
	 ,          (     ,     ), ,    .
	 2 .274 ,     ,   ,   ,   .1 .284   (   24%),   .      ()  ,                .
	 280 "        "          .
	   .10 .280 ,   ()              ,    ,         ()  (    ),     ,   .283  .
	 ,        ,         ,      ,   .249  .   ,        ,      ,                  .
	  -            ,           .
	     ,       ,      (  ),             ,    () .
	     ,      ,      (  ),               .
	       ,          ,      ,   ,       ,           ,       .
	,      ,      ,             ,       .
	,      ,       ,             ,      .
	 ,     -     ,         .
   26.07.2002                                 


							..

----------


## .

, ,  -    :-))
 -  -   :-)

----------

,            ?  :Wink:

----------


## .

,   :Big Grin:  
   ?

----------

